# Erfahrungen Paul Pfinzing Weg



## cosmiccarbone (2. Dezember 2006)

Servus!

Ist einer von euch schonmal den Paul Pfinizing Weg mit dem MTB gefahren?
Kann mir einer von seinen Erfahrungen berichtet? 
Landschaftlich müsste er ja recht schön sein, bin vor kurzen den Anton Leidinger gefahren, und da stößt man ja teilweise auf die PP Markierung.
Ist der PP-Weg genauso lohnend?

Danke und Viele Grüße,

Martin


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2006)

warum fährst du ihn nicht einfach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (2. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> warum fährst du ihn nicht einfach?



Warum gibst du keine vernünftige Antwort


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Warum gibst du keine vernünftige Antwort



weil es für mich irgendwie logisch ist das ein wanderweg seine reize hat, wenn er sogar einen namen trägt.


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Dezember 2006)

Hmm. Ach auch egal


----------



## speedy_j (3. Dezember 2006)

du warst aber auch schon mal schlagfertiger.  
lag aber bestimmt schon wieder an dem vielen


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> du warst aber auch schon mal schlagfertiger.
> lag aber bestimmt schon wieder an dem vielen



Hmm. Joa, daran kann es gelegen haben 

So nun berichte doch mal deine Erfahren. Am besten mit Bilder und so


----------



## cosmiccarbone (3. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> warum fährst du ihn nicht einfach?



Ich fahr ihn schon, wollte vorher halt nur mal rumhören wer ihn schon so gefahren ist und was so für Erfahrungen gemacht wurden.
Ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder ?  

Gruß


----------



## speedy_j (3. Dezember 2006)

aber "erfahrungen" in welcher hinsicht?

soll es technisch schwer sein oder willst einfach nur landschaft anschauen? bei letzterem trifft beitrag 4 zu.


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> aber "erfahrungen" in welcher hinsicht?
> 
> soll es technisch schwer sein oder willst einfach nur landschaft anschauen? bei letzterem trifft beitrag 4 zu.



Du bist ja die letzten Tage voll die Zicke. Was geht'n?

Sage ihm doch einfach was es da so gibt, welche Farbe die Blätter haben, wie der Sand so ist und so.


----------



## merkt_p (4. Dezember 2006)

Mal ne kleine Anfrage,

der PP- Weg ist eine Rundweg, in welche Richtung sollte man ihn fahren?
Rechtsrum oder linksrum??
Thema uphill -> downhill, wäre doch schei... wenn Du die schönen Trails hochschiebst und den Schotter abfährst.

Nebenbei bemerkt, bei steht der PP- Weg auch auf der Liste und konnte mich noch nicht für eine Richtung entscheiden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Du bist ja die letzten Tage voll die Zicke. Was geht'n?
> 
> Sage ihm doch einfach was es da so gibt, welche Farbe die Blätter haben, wie der Sand so ist und so.



das muss ich mir von einer berliner göre sagen lassen. aber jetzt wo du es ansprichst, hab meine tage, ein bissel krank war ich auch und es fällt kein schnee.  

ich bin zwar schon teile von diesen komischen dingsbums weg gefahren aber weiß nicht mehr, wie es da ausschaute. kann also aus meiner sicht nicht so besonders gewesen.
ich muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass ich keinen wert auf landschaft etc. lege. jedenfalls hier in franken nicht. du weißt ja selbst, dass ich es lieber technisch brauch um spaß zu haben. das trifft ja nun nicht auf alle zu. 
deswegen auch die frage, worauf cosmiccarbone wert legt?


----------



## GuiGui (22. Dezember 2006)

Also der Weg ist 95km u. 6h lang (wenn du den Weg kennst und flott fährst), nur in eine Richtung markiert. Teilweise ist die Markierung sehr schlecht. Eine Karte oder GPS ist notwendig. Die Trails sind schön u. abwechsungsreich. Zwischen den Trails sind jedoch längere Schotterpassagen. 

Viel Spaß 

Bei Bedarf kann ich dir GPS-Daten schicken.


----------



## shutupandride (24. Mai 2009)

da hat er recht, der gui. 6h sind realistisch.
fahren sollte man ihn im uhrzeigersinn zb von reichenschwand (bahnhof) aus.
der weg ist weder fahrtechnisch schwierig noch landschaftlich besonders reizvoll, eher was zum "abrotzen". 
gar nicht empfehlen kann ich das letzte stück vom moritzberg zurück nach reichenschwand, da ist es besser man fährt gleich über birkensee und brunn zum schmausenbuck. auch die PP auffahrt zum moritzberg kann ich nicht empfehlen, da kaum fahrbar. fahrt zb den blaustrich von gersdorf aus, das ist viel besser.

viel spass!


----------



## druha78 (10. Oktober 2009)

Diesen Weg bzw. einen Abschnitt davon bin ich vorletztes WE gefahren, und zwar gegen Uhrzeigesinn von Weigendorf bis nach Hohenstein. Am besten fand ich das Stück zwischen Deinsdorf und Fischbrunn, da sind super Trails im Wald und kommen auch die meisten Höhenmeter auf so einen kurzen Abschnitt.  Ist echt zu empfehlen!


----------



## Florian (26. April 2019)

6h ist schon ganz schön sportlich!
Uhrzeigersinn macht Sinn - nur bei Lichtenegg fährt man so ziemlich dämlich den Trail hoch und dann auf Schotter runter.
So ungefähr ab Alfeld ist die Route echt nicht mehr spannend - andrerseits sind zu dem Zeitpunkt vermutlich viele froh, dass es nicht konditionell noch fordernder wird, sondern, abgesehen vom Moritzberg, vergleichsweise sanft ausrollt.
Davor fand ich eigentlich schon, dass eine Menge Trails schön eingebaut sind.
Insgesamt eher eine kurzweilige Ausdauereinheit als eine schöne Tour!


----------

